# Show Us Your Manifold!



## pk.sax (19/10/11)

After a bit of toiling cutting up those peky slots, I finally finished it. Test run without sealing anything up had good siphon, leaft ~1.5 inches of water in the keg at the deepest point.... maybe I'll add another t-piece to the other side and run a piece straight to the bottom of the keg.... Overall happy


----------



## raven19 (19/10/11)

Mine is here, posts 12 - 17.

Thread linky


----------



## Bats (19/10/11)

Here's my home made one.

I added a pick up tube in the void space where the tap is to minimise deadspace. The slits are on the bottom.

About 10 mashes so far and no stuck sparges to note yet.


----------



## warra48 (20/10/11)

Here's my home made manifold, designed according to Palmer's How to Brew.


----------



## yardy (20/10/11)

i use a FB i made from the dome i removed from my keggle build











and an early model here

Yard


----------



## pk.sax (20/10/11)

very purdy all there.

@ Yardy, I wish.... I've received both kegs so far already cut and with sockets welded in! Think I'll keep my eyes peeled for any suitable lid looking steel things to cut up. for the future, maybe make this one my sparge ring if that ends up working better!

Anywho, note about the effort to make the damn manifold, the cheapy ozito rotary tool carked it, well, it works, but the flex arm's spindle is now permanently stuck in the collet of the tool and the damn lock on the tool just won't lock! Also, the tightening mechanism on the flex arm was just so darn dodgy... The nut kept coming loose every few cuts, I'd to check and tighten it almost every 2 cuts or so. This tool is definitely not worth buying, going back to shop.

PS: I'd have thought there'd be more people airing their dirty laundry


----------



## yardy (20/10/11)

practicalfool said:


> very purdy all there.
> 
> @ Yardy, I wish.... I've received both kegs so far already cut and with sockets welded in! Think I'll keep my eyes peeled for any suitable lid looking steel things to cut up. for the future, *maybe make this one my sparge ring if that ends up working better!*
> 
> ...



gday pf,

will you be recirculating the mash through the ring ?
watch the hole size if you do.











Yard

avoid cheap tools mate, there's no such animal as cheap and good..


----------



## lukasfab (20/10/11)

sorry for the noob question but what's the purpose of these manifolds?


----------



## yardy (20/10/11)

lukasfab said:


> sorry for the noob question but what's the purpose of these manifolds?




for this


----------



## Feldon (20/10/11)

lukasfab said:


> sorry for the noob question but what's the purpose of these manifolds?



They separate the grain from the wort after mashing the grain in hot water (commonly at about 65 degrees C) for about an hour. You then boil the wort during which you add hops. Then cool the wort down to 20 degrees C or less, add yeast and ferment to make beer.


----------



## Spork (20/10/11)

No drilling or dremelling required.
Never had a stuck sparge.
Handy for carrying spent grain to the chooks.
Requires minimal storage space.
Can double as a windsock, if you have an ultralight and an airfield.
Or a sea anchor for a kayak
Or...


----------



## drsmurto (20/10/11)

I have zero DIY skills so everything in my brewery was made by someone else (except the pile of bricks under the kettle which i did all by myself and it only took a few hours and a lot of swearing)

This baby handles up to 40% rye malt without the need for rice hulls.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (20/10/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I have zero DIY skills so everything in my brewery was made by someone else (except the pile of bricks under the kettle which i did all by myself and it only took a few hours and a lot of swearing)
> 
> This baby handles up to 40% rye malt without the need for rice hulls.



Fly or batch sparging Doc


----------



## lukasfab (20/10/11)

is it used instead of a bag?


----------



## stux (20/10/11)

Spork said:


> No drilling or dremelling required.
> Never had a stuck sparge.
> Handy for carrying spent grain to the chooks.
> Requires minimal storage space.
> ...



You should try soaking that in PBW


----------



## Cocko (20/10/11)

lukasfab said:


> is it used instead of a bag?



You use a bag to remove the grain from the water, you use a manifold to remove the water from the grain.

Water = Wort as it would....




Pix from when made:






To Palmers specs.


----------



## lukasfab (20/10/11)

ok so it helps keep the shit out of the draining wort, cool i must make one then
thanks


----------



## stux (20/10/11)

lukasfab said:


> ok so it helps keep the shit out of the draining wort, cool i must make one then
> thanks



Hmmm

It keeps the grain out of the draining wort.

Essentially its the same as a bag, except the bag is used in reverse to take the draining grain out of the wort... an arguably simpler approach

If you are a BIABer, perhaps you want a hop blocker?

A manifold is a 'grain blocker'


----------



## bradsbrew (20/10/11)

Never get a stuck sparge with this one.


----------



## dougsbrew (20/10/11)

braid for my manifold


----------



## hoppinmad (20/10/11)

consistently achieve over 80% efficiency

never had a stuck sparge


----------



## Blackapple (20/10/11)

Mine works a treat


----------



## IainMcLean (20/10/11)

Here you go then:

View attachment 49343


Just replumbed it for the weekend.


----------



## Margwar (21/10/11)

Blackapple said:


> Mine works a treatView attachment 49342



Hey Blackapple... I reckon I have the same Mash Tun as you as I recognize the bit that sticks out where the outlet pipe is there.

How do you find the Temp guage sticking in that far? I would be scared of hitting it when I was mashing in with my mash paddle? I was thinking of getting the same temp guage on mine. At the moment I just use a hand held one.

Cheers,

Dietz


----------



## technoicon (21/10/11)

haha here is mine!


----------



## pk.sax (21/10/11)

Awesome Fury said:


> haha here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49349


Un-sewn sheets ftw


----------



## technoicon (21/10/11)

sewing is for girls :lol:


----------



## gravey (21/10/11)

I just use a piece of perforated steel I scored from work, cut into a disc. As the keg has a dished bottom, I put the tap in the bottom of the keg and the flat piece of perforated steel just sits over the top. Works great, pretty much no liquid is left as it all drains through the bottom 

Dont actually have a pic of the false bottom, but this is my mashtun in action, showing the tap on the bottom


----------



## Malted (21/10/11)

Spork said:


> No drilling or dremelling required.
> Never had a stuck sparge.
> Handy for carrying spent grain to the chooks.
> Requires minimal storage space.
> ...



Your Grandfather's Undies???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wolfy (21/10/11)

Iain McLean said:


> View attachment 49343
> 
> 
> Just replumbed it for the weekend.


Now you just need a bit of angle-grinder work on the top of the keg and you'll be good for posting pictures on the Interweb.


----------



## Blackapple (21/10/11)

Dietz said:


> Hey Blackapple... I reckon I have the same Mash Tun as you as I recognize the bit that sticks out where the outlet pipe is there.
> 
> How do you find the Temp guage sticking in that far? I would be scared of hitting it when I was mashing in with my mash paddle? I was thinking of getting the same temp guage on mine. At the moment I just use a hand held one.
> 
> ...


built it all myself, false bottom from brew shop, cooler from bcf and temp guage from kirrawee hbs.

havent hit it yet, but definitely try to avoid doing so.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (21/10/11)

yardy said:


> i use a FB i made from the dome i removed from my keggle build
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can pick a boilermaker by their feet, they wear that shit out as well I see them all the time.


----------



## IainMcLean (21/10/11)

Wolfy said:


> Now you just need a bit of angle-grinder work on the top of the keg and you'll be good for posting pictures on the Interweb.



For a guy who has pen-pusher fingers I'm kinda pleased with how it's turned out - it fits the lid perfectly and holds temp really well with the ceramic coating I used on it....


----------



## ledgenko (21/10/11)

Yardy .... that is some of the best beer porn I have EVA seen .... can you hook me up ??? 

Bloody fantastic and the OIC home front agrees !!!! 

Yeah .....


----------



## Wolfy (22/10/11)

Iain McLean said:


> For a guy who has pen-pusher fingers I'm kinda pleased with how it's turned out - it fits the lid perfectly and holds temp really well with the ceramic coating I used on it....


My comment was not a critique of your hole-cutting skills (which are likely better than mine) ... but rather about the text visible in your picture.


----------



## Barley Belly (22/10/11)

Yeh, be careful

I heard the big breweries were trolling Web forums and sending thugs around to break legs of anyone found in possession of one of their kegs.


----------



## yardy (22/10/11)

Batz said:


> You can pick a boilermaker by their feet, they wear that shit out as well I see them all the time.



only to protect my boots from daiquiris spilt by fitters as they stumble to the bar after a hectic session of dancing around their handbags :lol:


----------



## pk.sax (22/10/11)

yardy said:


> only to protect my boots from daiquiris spilt by fitters as they stumble to the bar after a hectic session of dancing around their handbags :lol:


GOLD


----------



## Bribie G (22/10/11)

B)

Edit: $8 metal mesh strainer from Woolies. The other bits double as hopsock, keg filler tube.


----------



## [email protected] (10/5/12)

Well i did it, i am finally a REAL brewer!   I am a little excited so there may be someone out there in interent land that might care  

Have been stuffing around with ss braid since the start of the year, then getting the shits with it and doing a biab here and there, then remembering why i wanted to not do that any more, so i gave in and got me some copper last week and have been fiddling around here and there since then. 

Its just a 15L round coleman drink esky. I can mash 3.9kg of grain in it max @ 3L/kg, without a mash out , then batch sparge, got around 75% mash efficiency with the SS braid. My grain bills are usually smaller 2.5 to 3kg so it does the job for me no worries and i usually do infusion step mash.

Just gave the new manifold a dry/wet run, looks really promising, great siphon all the way to the end with an ants fart of water left! Wil brew an oatmeal stout this weekend sometime for test drive.

I still use BigW pot for HLT and kettle on electric stove. I have to cheat and use one of those fancy 99cent buckets for the sparge water though. B)


----------



## rotten (10/5/12)

Welcome real brewer  

This is my manifold, 18 months old now and hasn't missed a beat


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/12)

Beer4U said:


> Well i did it, i am finally a REAL brewer!   I am a little excited so there may be someone out there in interent land that might care
> 
> Have been stuffing around with ss braid since the start of the year, then getting the shits with it and doing a biab here and there, then remembering why i wanted to not do that any more, so i gave in and got me some copper last week and have been fiddling around here and there since then.
> 
> ...



Very happy with my new manifold, drains beautifully, nice clear wort into my pot!


----------



## droid (12/7/15)

New manifold for 70ltr ice box just need to cut the bastid


----------



## Curly79 (13/7/15)

What is the thickness of the slots in a manifold? Hacksaw blade thickness.? Thin 5 inch grinder blade thickness ok?


----------



## droid (13/7/15)

Thin 5" OK, no problemo


----------



## droid (13/7/15)

This is 5" ... It's a bit rough workmanship but the grain bed becomes the filter and these slots are the wort pick up so fortunately my imperfect cutting won't result in a problem, other than to look at. A man with your plumbing skills will have noooo problems!f


----------



## Curly79 (13/7/15)

Cheers droid. Job looks alright to me. It would be hard to get something like that looking perfect.


----------



## Danwood (8/9/15)

I've been BIABing for 5ish yrs, now I'm going to have a go at producing some super-clear wort !

Pretty happy with the fit. The silicone tube on the outside copper braces makes it rock-solid.

And the wort return is simple, but should work OK with the pump dialled right back.


----------

